# Male GSD names



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I was thinking about names yesterday for my new pup that I get in 2012. I know it's awhile away, but I am beyond excited. Here are the names that I liked: Zues, Appalo, Rocky, Buck, King. My boyfriends favorite is Appalo I like Appalo, Zues and King. What are your male GSD names?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My black male GSD's name is Sinister

My male GSD/Husky mix's name is Rogue

My next male GSD will be named Grim, but that wont be for several years.

I also like the names Reaper, Khan, Terror, Blade, Blaze, Axel, Ghost, Mayhem, Corrupt, Roxas, Acid, Raider, Bullet, Edge, Felon, Frenzy, Razor, Jester, Joker, Kane, Pyro, Raptor, Rhino, Ruckus, Steel, Talon, Torch, Torrid, Demon, Nazar


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This site has all the names you could ever think of:
http://gsdonline.com/bszs/abc.php?


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

When I got DJ the family who had him named him Jay ... Sorry but Jay doesn't fit this animal ... Hence his new name Dee Jay or DJ for short


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> My black male GSD's name is Sinister
> 
> My male GSD/Husky mix's name is Rogue
> 
> ...


 
My late Aussie's registered name was 'Lilie's Repeat Offender' - I intended on calling him Felon, but Hubby kept calling him Boomer - so it stuck.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I just loves hearing everyones dogs names it will give me something to look at when the time comes to pick the name. Yay. It will come so fast. I am looking for a masculine or a strong name. Wow that site does have a lot of names. Will take 5 years to look through lol, but hey I have a year and a half to look


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Wolfgang


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Magnus after the icelander on world's strongest man weightlifting show

I like Baron, Ace, Axel,


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

My next GSD will be a male. If he's solid Black his name will be Uley. And If its Sable Jacob (Jake). I have 6 male dogs now. They are. Bandit, Gabe, Batista, Oliver, Rusty, and Chewy.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

My male german shepherd's name is Chrono .


----------



## ElvisP (May 19, 2010)

*King* has my vote!!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Max, is short for Maximum Velocity :doggieplayball: he earned that after having a serious case of the zoomies


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Earlheim Helmar vomVollKommen on
paper. we call him Loki.


----------



## GermanShepherdKennel (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a female named E.D.A. which stands for Exercise. Discipline. Affection.

There's a list of unique names organized by color here:
 German Shepherd Names – Top Choice for Each Color


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

My male's name is Stryder and his middle name is Mingo..


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i like Mingo. my GF is warming up
to the idea of having a cat. i was going to name him
Binx but Mingo is really cool.



StryderPup said:


> My male's name is Stryder and his middle name is Mingo..


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Ryker, Koda


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> i like Mingo. my GF is warming up
> to the idea of having a cat. i was going to name him
> Binx but Mingo is really cool.


I call my brother Binx, I have since I was 2 years old.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

StryderPup said:


> My male's name is Stryder and his middle name is Mingo..


Like the old Daniel Boone television show. I can hear the dulcet tones of Ed Ames now....


----------



## fgshepherd (Sep 1, 2010)

My GSD is named Rocky. I like it, but he came with that name. I would have named him King. Zeus and Apollo were Higgins' dogs on Magnum P.I. Cool names as well. My last nog was pure white, and his actual on paper name was Blanco, but he preferred to be called The Chief, so, he was The Chief to us. I saw someone on these forums named his dog "The Judge" which I thought was cool, too.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Thor. Jake. Blaze. Sting.


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

We have Max (his name was Mink when we got him from the breeder.... No way was my husband calling this big boy Mink.... LOL) If you are thinking of naming your upcoming shepherd names from mythology..... they are Apollo and Zeus. (unless you are going for a more unusual spelling ---- sorry, I teach and had to give you the spelling.  )


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

My male GSD is named Tanner. That was the name the shelter gave him.=)

I like the names Xavier, Nitro, Titan, Jet, Aries, Hercules, Perseus, Ixas, Champ, Knight, Sparky, Duke, Prince, and a few more that I can't think of.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the great suggestions!! I really like duke to. Ha thanks for the spelling I am so bad at spelling.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

We have Argos, Cade, Tag (short for D'artagnan), and Ike


----------



## Mason05 (Jun 22, 2010)

My male GSD's name is Mason.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

fgshepherd said:


> My GSD is named Rocky. I like it, but he came with that name. I would have named him King. Zeus and Apollo were Higgins' dogs on Magnum P.I.


I have an African Grey named Magnum-he will be 22 in a couple weeks(named him after the Tom Selleck character way back then), I think thats a cool call name for a GSD, too.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I love African grays. They are so smart!


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

_"Like the old Daniel Boone television show. I can hear the dulcet tones of Ed Ames now...."

_oh yes! My husband is a HUGE history buff..sooo Simon, kenton, daniel, boone, mingo...etc. were all in the running..we had to vote on the name and Stryder was first and Mingo a close second...


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I like stryder to!! My dad is an old tv fan thats all he watches


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Another name I have thought of is Castiel (cas) as a nickname. Got it from supernatural.


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

my male GSD is Diesel

he was almost named Major, Hans, Armen, or Fritz


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My boy Stosh's name is short for Stanislav, which is Stanley in English. It's supposed to be spelled Stache but no one would be able to pronounce it and after naming my female Uschi [sounds like sushi] which is the nickname for Ursula, I was getting enough grief for weird sounding and spelling names. My parents used to raise and show Norwegian Elkhounds and our most prized and favorite dog was named King. I grew up with my arm around King and knew that he would always be by my side. All of my baby pictures are labeled 'Cindy and King'. The only thing he was afraid of was thunder and I remember sleeping in the top of a bunk bed, during a thunder storm he climbed up the ladder to be with me and I was glad to return the favor. Needless to say, I vote for King. Such a great name


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

JKlatsky said:


> We have Argos, Cade, Tag (short for D'artagnan), and Ike


I LOVE your names . Argos is one of my favorites, Caiden is my son's name (I call him Cade for short) and I have always wanted a dog named tag


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

I also like Zavien, Zander, Andros...gosh I could go on forever...


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Our boys name is.... Elvis..... yeah. He came with that name and I couldnt change it on him. In the future when we get another male GSD his name will be either Argos, Zello, or maybe Alcide.


----------



## armymp1014 (Aug 14, 2010)

i would name him max after Max von Stephanitz, the man who made this breed for all of us to love and enjoy


----------

